# Preseason Game 1: Orlando Magic at Charlotte Bobcats 10/10



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

http://www.ticketspot.com/images/seo/nba-orlando-magic-banner.jpg
vs.








*Tuesday at 7PM.*​


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

> *Nelson may miss 3 games*
> 
> Still suffering from the symptoms of a concussion, Orlando Magic point guard Jameer Nelson will miss the club's opening exhibition game Tuesday night and might miss all three games this week.
> 
> ...


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...magic0906oct09,0,7136821.story?coll=orl-magic


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

> *Turkoglu to miss at least three more days of practice*
> 
> Magic forward Hedo Turkoglu will be sidelined for at least another three days because of the lingering and puzzling flu-like symptoms that continue to plague him. The Magic have sent him for blood tests in hopes of determining the cause of the problem.
> 
> Turkloglu will be one of several Magic players who will miss Tuesday's exhibition opener against the Charlotte Bobcats. The Magic will go into the game without point guards Jameer Nelson (concussion) Carlos Arroyo (abdominal strain), turning to second-year player Travis Diener to be their starter.


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...magic1006oct10,0,2549285.story?coll=orl-magic


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Anybody know if this game is going to be televised?


----------



## goodseats (Jul 19, 2005)

deiner is gonna put on a show, grabbing the starting spot for good, and never look back


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

goodseats said:


> deiner is gonna put on a show, grabbing the starting spot for good, and never look back



lol ... if "the starting spot" is a metaphor for the end of the bench, then I am right there with you.

Actually, I'd love to see Diener light a few teams up in preseason. Then maybe we could send him and Garrity to another team for another big.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

JNice said:


> Anybody know if this game is going to be televised?


Supposedly, their is no television coverage, but there is local radio coverage [WDBO and WONQ].


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

It doesn't look like any of the preseason games will be on tv.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

go diener. im surprised dooling isnt starting


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah, I don't think this game will be televised. I was hoping with my new subscription to NBA league pass I'd be able to get a few preseason game, but it seems the only games they're showing are those team who are overseas. Oh' well, I can wait to the regular season. 

As for the game, Diener is most likely going to start and I hope he plays extremelly well because I would like to use him as trade bait down the road. I also expect Ariza to get some meaningful minutes, so basically it appears this game will be mostly for the young guys.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

> ...I would like to use him as trade bait down the road


Why trade him? It'd be nice to have a somewhat decent 3rd PG. We need all the shooters we can get. At his size, I doubt anyone would give up a big for him anyway.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Feed_Dwight said:


> Why trade him? It'd be nice to have a somewhat decent 3rd PG. We need all the shooters we can get. At his size, I doubt anyone would give up a big for him anyway.


The reason I say that is because at some point his contract is going to run out and a team will be willing to pay him atleast like a #2 PG, so maximizing his worth would be the best thing to do.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Magic up three with 10:49 left in the third.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#0860a8">*ORLANDO MAGIC*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keyon Dooling, PG</td><td>14</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Pat Garrity, F</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keith Bogans, GF</td><td>14</td><td>3-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dwight Howard, PF</td><td>17</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Grant Hill, SF</td><td>14</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darko Milicic, FC</td><td>10</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Travis Diener, G</td><td>12</td><td>2-5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kasib Powell, F</td><td>11</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">James Augustine, FC</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jackie Manuel, GF</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bo Outlaw, PF</td><td>5</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>17-38</td><td>2-3</td><td>21-24</td><td>5</td><td>17</td><td>9</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>8</td><td>14</td><td>57</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*44.7%*</td><td>*66.7%*</td><td>*87.5%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 8 (9)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#fe3310">*CHARLOTTE BOBCATS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sean May, PF</td><td>14</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Emeka Okafor, FC</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brevin Knight, PG</td><td>4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Wallace, GF</td><td>13</td><td>5-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raymond Felton, PG</td><td>10</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-2</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Othella Harrington, FC</td><td>10</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Alan Anderson, GF</td><td>7</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Matt Carroll, SG</td><td>8</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kevin Burleson, G</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Walter Herrmann, F</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Hollins, C</td><td>5</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Adam Morrison, F</td><td>13</td><td>7-10</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jake Voskuhl, C</td><td>8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>21-46</td><td>3-8</td><td>9-12</td><td>9</td><td>22</td><td>16</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>10</td><td>21</td><td>54</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*45.7%*</td><td>*37.5%*</td><td>*75.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 10 (8)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Dwight dominated Okafor... again. I'll give Emeka the benefit of the doubt considering he hasn't played in such a long time, but I thank the heavens every day that the Magic drafted D12 over Okafor. Emeka's a nice player, but he's not anywhere close to a franchise type player. Basically a poor man's Buck Williams.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight with 18 pts, 10 rebs, and 2 blocks in 24 mins. lol ... now that is production. Beast.

Morrison with 19 pts in his first game. Not bad. I would have liked to see him play.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Gatdamn! Look how big Howard looks in this picture from the NBA.com recap:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Good job Augustine :clap:


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Dwight dominated Okafor... again. I'll give Emeka the benefit of the doubt considering he hasn't played in such a long time, but I thank the heavens every day that the Magic drafted D12 over Okafor. Emeka's a nice player, but he's not anywhere close to a franchise type player. Basically a poor man's Buck Williams.


And to think most people on here weren't on the Dwight bandwagon when we considering drafting him.

Emeka needs to be on the court a bit longer, and last a full season again before he deserves any label.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> And to think most people on here weren't on the Dwight bandwagon when we considering drafting him.
> 
> Emeka needs to be on the court a bit longer, and last a full season again before he deserves any label.


Put me under those who weren't on the Dwight bandwagon, although I was intrigued by his talent and wasn't upset when we took him over Okafor. I was one (of many) who were tricked into thinking Okafor was the second coming of Alonzo Mourning.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i thought that okafur was pretty good in college and honestly i thought that the move at the time was a bad one. now, i am absolutely happy we have dwight on our team. i realized that okafur had a "better" rookie season only because gerald wallace wasnt ready for major minutes and there was nobody else on that team. dwight, unfortunately, still had to deal with francis and his selfishness. 

GO MAGIC!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I, like most, felt that Okafor was a much better selection at the time of the '04 draft, namely because I was unable to truly watch Howard's abilities. I was well versed in Dwight's scouting reports and managed to watch few clips, but I did not realise his defensive and rebounding ability until his rookie season. Emeka, on the other hand, was coming off a national championship and was a very solid pick, projected to be a dominant defender and rebounder. Injuries have had some negative effect on Okafor, but I think he's doing what is expected of him. Dwight, meanwhile, has dramatically exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Dwight's going to be even more beastly this year.


----------

